# That post about how a married man seduced married women?



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Could that be made a sticky? That one where the guy explains how for some compliments and attention he was able to get sexual favors from many married women?

There have been a few times I have wanted to link it, but could not find it. Thank you.


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Only those who are very willing to be seduced, are seduced.


----------



## nanofaan (Aug 1, 2014)

thatbpguy could not have said it any better. 

there are some married women either happy or not in their marriage would not take a compliment from another man. 
There are some men the same way.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Could someone link that post, please?


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't know which post that is but why do you think it should be made into a sticky? 

Stickies are usually for forum rules/and explain what subforums are about, not about particular threads. Maybe you can just "follow" the thread.


----------



## SadSamIAm (Oct 29, 2010)

I don't know which post you are referring to either. But I am sure there are other posts about how the married woman was able to seduce a married man with a few compliments and some attention.

Other threads about how the wife told her husband how the guy was able to get into her pants because he was full of compliments and gave her attention, but the true story was that she was the aggressor.

Affairs happen all the time. All different circumstances.

As thatbguy says "Only those who are very willing to be seduced, are seduced. "


----------



## thatbpguy (Dec 24, 2012)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't know which post that is but why do you think it should be made into a sticky?
> 
> Stickies are usually for forum rules/and explain what subforums are about, not about particular threads. Maybe you can just "follow" the thread.


Agreed. 

There are thousands of great posts that could be made into stickys. Why bother?


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

Lol, Jelly. Maybe because I am always looking for it? 

Really, if someone can just send me the link, I will delete this thread. Thank you.

ETA: My iPad is not letting me copy the post, so I will have to leave this thread up for now, to refer to. Thank you, Blonde, for finding it.


----------



## jld (Dec 1, 2013)

There is a man in General who wants to know how to prevent another EA in his wife. "The guy" suggested educating her on men who prey on married women. 

I thought that was a great idea, and thought that post could be helpful. I have seen it a few times, but cannot put my finger on it right now. I thought maybe someone else could link it.


----------



## Blonde (Jan 7, 2013)

Chaparral said:


> I hope you made it clear it was her and her boyfriend all by themselves that have effed up two families.
> 
> Print this off and give it to her. This was posted before I came to TAM by another poster
> 
> ...


----------



## the guy (Aug 3, 2010)

Blonde to the rescue


----------

